# What to start with?



## tbhawk (Dec 22, 2008)

I am 6'2, 300, and a former college football player. I wrestled extensively in high school and I am interested in getting into MMA. I realize I will have to lose weight, and I will. But I was interseted in getting a black belt in a MA before I really begin fighting. I live in Birmingham and I think that most types of MAs are offered around here. Is there anything you guys would suggest for me to start with? I have thought about Karate or Tang Su Doo but I know the latter is heavy on kicks (im not very flexible).


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2008)

tbhawk said:


> I have thought about Karate or Tang Su Doo but I know the latter is heavy on kicks (im not very flexible).


 
I would chose Karate..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 22, 2008)

Drac said:


> I would chose Karate..


 
I think hand arts are important, Karate or a Kempo art will suffice. Later, you should look to Muay Thai and some BJJ to go with that wrestling background. Good luck!


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 22, 2008)

Or just take TSD, and your flexibility will increase. Flexibility is important in either Karate or TSD, and they are basically the same style, with the obvious kicking bias on the Korean side of the equation.


----------



## SteffenBerg (Dec 22, 2008)

I think if you want to get into MMA, you should study something that might help you once you decide to transition. 

So, I'd recommend something like Muay Thai, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Judo... 
Personally I think if you want to do MMA, you should train MMA... regardless of your level of experience or fitness.

/Stef


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 22, 2008)

Just find a gym that you like. There are a lot of MMA schools out there who could care less about previously-earned belts. Besides, there are no belts in many Western MAs, so why bother with that as an outright goal?

I do suggest focusing on being as athletic as you could possibly be. MMA is a wonderful way to lose weight. MMA conditioning is an excellent way to look like a million bucks. Both training and conditioning help make you a better fighter. Personally, I see more value in that.

Just have fun. Don't overspend on ridiculously-priced MMA gear and stick to the fundamentals (just like any sport). Once you find your gym, it's all gravy from there.

Good luck with your MA journey.


----------

